# does cerebral palsy qualify you



## Chron Jeremy (Jun 24, 2008)

does cerebral palsy qualify a person for medical marijuana, and if so how intense does it need to be. my friend has a mild case of cp, mainly affects her walking and posture. i thought she was pigeon toed at first....

i need some info or link-age to a site that will explain.

thanks everyone and i hope you all are feeling well

ChRon Jeremy


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 24, 2008)

norml.org


----------



## Roken (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome CJ!
                You can get your medical card real easy, basically if you got the money $$ your gold.  I say this because here in cali its real easy to get, i see people all the time with cards that really dont need 'em.  I had a friend get his card from telling the doctor it helped him eat, and sleep better.  For about 150$buck's here, most any docs will hook you up with your card.  If your in cali, pm me and i will give some more details.  Peace and Love!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## Chron Jeremy (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks for the info guys, guys being slang for you'all like ellos in spanish, regardless of gender.


"got to keep it burnin, on the road to zion"
ChRon Jeremy


----------

